# I really like studying Korean



## Vasiliy

한국어 진짜 좋아요 공부예요! 한국어 공부 재미있어요.

Is this correct? Meaning; "I really like studying Korean!" "Studying Korean is fun."


----------



## Superhero1

한국어 공부하기를 정말(진짜) 좋아해요. or 한국어 공부하는 것을 정말 좋아해요. or 한국어 공부 진짜 좋아해요. (they are all the same)

한국어 공부는 재미있어요. (한국어 공부 재미있어요 is also okay.)


----------



## Vasiliy

Thanks. 

한국어 공부는 재미있어요 -- Does 는 imply anything here? Still having a hard time understanding those particles =/


----------



## Superhero1

I can't explain 는. I learned Korean in the cradle and there's no chance to study 은/는/이/가 issues.​


----------



## kenjoluma

1.
X은/는 = Talking about X, it is.... (theme)
X이/가 = (X is a subject in the sentence)

2.
한국어 공부는 재미있어요:
"Well, anyway, let's talk about Korean-studying. When it comes down to Korean-studying, it is quite interesting."
"Talking about Korean-studying, I can say it is interesting."

3.
한국어 공부가 재미있어요:
"Korean-studying is interesting." (quite plain)

4.
We can play a little bit more with this.

나는 한국어 공부가 재미있어요.
"Talking about myself, Korean-studying is fun. (I don't know about anybody else, but, talking about my personal preference, I find korean-studying interesting...)"


... et cetera, et cetera. I recommend you to let yourself get exposed to Korean as much as possible. It is not as a difficult concept as you think it is.


----------



## syun41

I really like studying Korean = 한국어 공부하는기를 좋아해요


----------



## Yalli

1. 한국어 진짜 좋아요 공부예요! 
2. 한국어 공부 재미있어요.

1. This is not correct! It has two verbs. 

The correct sentece is "한국어 공부하는 것을 정말 좋아해요!"

2. This is super correct! 

well done~!!!


----------

